# Would this poop worry you?



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gunner just passed this and I am not sure what to think...

Deer ribs, about 1 inch to 1.5 inches long, half/quarter inch wide. No blood, the rest of the poop looked normal, maybe a little dry but not crumbly chalky. 

What would you do?










The rest of the poop


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just noticed that blue thread...LOL 

Reminds me of the time the family dog ate crayons...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

are those bone, i hesitate to call them shards, mixed in with sea kelp?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> are those bone, i hesitate to call them shards, mixed in with sea kelp?


Sea kelp? 

I'm an idiot...check page two! LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

first, i'd figure out what the blue thread is...

then, i'd feed him a boneless meal.

but no, it wouldn't worry me.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> first, i'd figure out what the blue thread is...
> 
> then, i'd feed him a boneless meal.


hahah Guess I'll go out back and disect his crap.

I was planning on feeding him a boneless meal tonight anyway. Omg the dolt is sitting in the toy basket...What ever will I do with him :wacko:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well the blue string is really fine, short, and looks like sewing thread. 

The rest of the poop was totally smooth and shardless.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would say the poop is fine..Have seen much worse...But, he definitely got into something with the blue thread, must investigate?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe Gunner and Snorkels are related. Deer ribs just don't agree with them.

I'd probably freak out about bones like that coming out, but I wouldn't go to the vet or anything.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I would say the poop is fine..Have seen much worse...But, he definitely got into something with the blue thread, must investigate?


The thread is really short and wasn't in any of the other poop. I'm thinking it just came off a rope toy or the ground.



xellil said:


> Maybe Gunner and Snorkels are related. Deer ribs just don't agree with them.
> 
> I'd probably freak out about bones like that coming out, but I wouldn't go to the vet or anything.


I feed him deer ribs all the time and this the first bit of them that I have ever seen come out the other end. 

I'm not "freaking" just wasn't sure if it was something I should be alarmed about. 

Boneless it is tonight  I am sure he will love it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> are those bone, i hesitate to call them shards, mixed in with sea kelp?


DUH I'm really not a stupid person but I just saw what you saw. Its grass that he doesn't digest. I see it in Mikeys poop all the time. I went out and checked, again, just to make sure.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gunner definitely enjoyed his meal!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My husband would have fought him for that steak. LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

dayum. he eats better than i do.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Liz said:


> My husband would have fought him for that steak. LOL





magicre said:


> dayum. he eats better than i do.


That's one of the 2007 steaks I just got for free. They look really good!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And to think. In my new quest to eat healthier, I didn't have a thing in the house. i ate my last avocodo earlier. So I stole a turkey leg from the dogs and cooked it. It's all freezer burned. I bet Gunner's steak is better than what I had!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I love how Mikey's foot is poking through in that pic, like he is waiting to eat gunner's dinner too hehe


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I love how Mikey's foot is poking through in that pic, like he is waiting to eat gunner's dinner too hehe


He was!!! He stuck his head between Gunners legs and tried to snatch the steak. He is sneaky.


----------

